
New York Times Quietly Scrubs Chinese Propaganda - baylearn
https://freebeacon.com/media/nyt-quietly-scrubs-chinese-propaganda/
======
rbecker
How easy was it to distinguish the "advertorials" from legitimate articles?

~~~
nine_k
This is how: it's paid for by the Chinese government:

> _The new disclosure revealed that the Post and the Journal each received
> more than $100,000 per month to run print versions of Chinese propaganda
> articles. The Times received $50,000 in 2018 to place the propaganda on its
> website, presumably a small fraction of the revenue it made selling print
> space to China Daily._

Though $50k is rather small potatoes for a giant like NYT.

~~~
Traster
No, rbecker is asking more - If I walked up to a news stand, bought the NYT
and turned to page 7, how would i know that content is an advertorial instead
of a NYT article.

Edit: Answer - there's a blue bar at the top saying "Advertisement"
[https://twitter.com/saurabhvashist_/status/12425270068159324...](https://twitter.com/saurabhvashist_/status/1242527006815932416)

------
tweetle_beetle
The Daily Telegraph in the UK was earning £750k/year for publishing CCP
content for many years and has also only just stopped.

------
panpanna
I would love to see these articles, now that I know where they come from.

Can anyone scan them and put them online?

------
chloerei
Anti-Chinese propaganda is welcome.

